# Propolis trap in a Warre



## Holmes (Feb 16, 2011)

Like I've mentioned on here before, this is my first year as a beek. I purchased a Warre hive and was wondering if you can use a propolis trap in them? I'm assuming it goes between the top box and quilt. If so, won't the propolis stick to the quilt? 

Also, does anyone know how long it takes the bees to fill the trap? In a way, I feel like the trap is going to take the bees away from more important work that needs to be done around the hive. Instead, they're going to be hard at work gathering propolis just to fill the trap.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I would think it would stick to the quilt. Propolis traps work best if the bees see a little light through the trap, stimulating their instinct to caulk it up. I'm not sure how that'd work in a Warre. You might have an easier time, depending on your end-use goals, just harvesting scrapings.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I often just harvest the plethora of propolis that accumulates between the top bars and the top piece of burlap. They really like to glue that sucker down. I'm not sure how much propolis you're looking for, but I generally just scrape as much as I can off of that into a jar and then put the burlap back.

Best,
Matt


----------



## Holmes (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm just using the scrapings for myself. So whatever I scrape from the hive may be sufficient. I already purchased a propolis "trap", I can always use it and see what I get from it. If it doesn't work out, it was only $6. Has anyone found the need to replace the burlap quilt from time to time? I'm wondering if it rips over time from being pried from the box beneath throughout the years.


----------

